# The Mare GLARE! Show your evil lovelies!



## corgi

Oh, I have to get some pics of Isabella. She has the meanest mare face I have ever seen! She is so sweet and has never kicked, bucked, or reared and does anything I ask her to do but she gives the meanest looks...the barn help have recently commented on it. I am torn between being upset that my mare intimidates people and being proud! LOL


----------



## wetrain17

lol, yup that's your classic mare look.


----------



## whiskeynoo

Awww that second picture is brill! I rarely see my lot with their ears pinned but if I get a picture ill be sure to show it


----------



## Tianimalz

:lol: I like this thread idea!! Indie is generally a really sweet little horse (With humans, a total grump with other horses), but she just gets the most annoyed looks when she's having one of "her days" :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz

oh wait! Got another!

*"I'm so angry at this water!! GRAWRRRR"*


----------



## FlyGap

"Take that you stupid wet stuff, I've had it, and I want you to know it, and I've HAD IT with you being so wet and runny and... AHHHHHHRRRGGG!!"
That's hilarious Tianimalz!


----------



## BurningAmber520

Amber is a pro at the "Mare face"


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Bunny usually only gives me that look if I'm late with her supper, or hide treats that she just KNOWS that I have. :lol:

*The first is because of late food:*







*
The second is because I wouldn't let her eat the kitty:*


----------



## Endiku

LOL. Love this idea!


"Do NOT sniff me you mindless, blobby, freak!' (she's now best friends with said gelding...probably because he's too dopey to take a hint at first and still followed her around like a puppy)










Myss Pony ALWAYS has a caca face on, but she never means it. Heck, she's a therapy pony and is absolutely bombproof!

"I hope you realize that I'm coming for you to catch me is because I FEEL like it and not because you called me >.>"









"I dont even want to THINK about where your mouth has been!"




















"NOT THE BELLY!!! :shock:"


----------



## Golden Horse

Willow being Willow










Emmy can't really do witchy, but she tries 










Can't find any of Ace looking mareish, she doesn't getr caught to often, but little Angel makes up for it.


----------



## tempest

ANGEL and ACE! We haven't seen anything about them in a really long time! You're slacking Golden! My mare doesn't really do mare glares, she just gives me a look that says, "Are you serious?" and that's rare. Her "I'm bored" face is much more common.


----------



## Lexiie

"you woke me up.. just so you could sit on me? "


----------



## FlyGap

Golden Horse said:


>


Awwww!!!!! A baby glaring mare in the making!! What a sweetie!!
Willow is gorgeous!


----------



## DrumRunner

Ha, wait until Poseidon finds this thread. Her mare, Abby, has perfected the mare ****y face.


----------



## Poseidon

woo! More reasons to post her angry self around the forum!

"I will cut you if you take another picture of me in these antlers."


















:lol: She's a very disgruntled animal.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Love the mare glares lol! 

Here's my alpha in training. It started early with this one. 

Here's Honor at 1 day old, she came out with a mare glare.








At 2 months old telling the boss mare on the other side of the gate that her days as boss are numbered. 








And telling Missy to get out of her space. Honor has been the boss of her dam and Missy (the resident giant) since she was about 2 weeks old. I've got my hands full with this one


----------



## xlionesss

Yeah she really wasn't happy about all the kisses...


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm kinda upset about this.. I looked through my pictures and I do not have one single ****y face shot of either of my mares. I'm not sure Nikki really knows what it is unless Hickory is trying to steal her food.


----------



## FlyGap

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> View attachment 120039


I WANT TO SQUEEZE THAT HINEY! But... then she'd take my arms off! Yeah, yous gots yous hands full!
I had a filly that would only go to her mother when she was hungry, the rest of the time she made mom stay at least 50 feet away from her and her man Rooster!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Fly, she'd let ya. If you want to scratch it she'll be your friend forever...even if she is making a ****y face the whole time. :lol:

Drum, I'll vouch for Nikki since I've seen it live lol. She made a pretty good one telling Hickory off in the pasture.


----------



## DrumRunner

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Drum, I'll vouch for Nikki since I've seen it live lol. She made a pretty good one telling Hickory off in the pasture.


Yep, she can definitely use a ****y face for that... Oh my gosh, I meant to tell you but I'd forgotten.. I went to out feed last week and just sat on Hickory while he was eating.. Little snot bucked me off.. Was not expecting it AT ALL so he got the drop on me pretty good, which is RARE. I was turned around backwards sitting on his butt and on the phone, he popped up and off I went, luckily landed on my feet but he got a really nasty glare from me. Want a fat horse? :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

:rofl: Of course I do! Bring him on up and I'll send you back with a different fat horse. What a turd.


----------



## alexis rose

It is my nap time and you want a picture.


----------



## DrumRunner

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> :rofl: Of course I do! Bring him on up and I'll send you back with a different fat horse. What a turd.


lol Sounds like a pretty good trade to me :wink:


----------



## Clava

Grumpy Belle.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i need to get a picture of modello.


----------



## jaydee

subbing - will need to find the camera


----------



## BarrelBunny

Taco has perfected the "mare face".. even though he is a gelding..  lol


----------



## Smokum

haha, these are all cute!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Love this thread! This is Relana when she gets sick of putting her pretty face on.. :lol:









"I'm trying to sleep! Gash!"









Sorry for the huge pics!


----------



## Lwhisperer

LOVE this thread! I swear, I didn't see Caly give a mare glare in the 6 months that I've owned her until THIS WEEK... We introduced her to our new little man, 7-month old Rebel and I think it's an understatement to say she's not thrilled with him. I need to get better pics (and I'm sure I will, as we'll be turning them out together soon!) but I'll post the best one I have currently. 

"Eeeew, the tiny thing is too close to me!" I thought the "demon eyes" from the flash was a nice touch. Lol!


----------



## AngieLee

Love this thread haha 

Not my mini and bad picture but check out this mareatude haha











spot the mare haha


----------



## PaintHorseMares

This is our lead, finished penner, "Angel" and her "What do I have to do now?" look. She has the most laid back disposition I've ever seen, but the stare of a fairly unusual 2 blue eyed bay tobiano Paint freaks a lot of folks out....


----------



## Endiku

^ xD looks like she's saying 'OHNO' 

and Fox, that one with her not being able to eat the kitty is halarious. Pony LOVES cats and will go from mare-face to perky ears and striding bigger to get to them whenever she sees one. Other small animals too, like ducks xD she's halarious because she tries to lick then and they just sort of glare at her like 'er....hi?'


----------



## COWCHICK77

Love this thread!

Golden Horse, I love Willow she is beautiful even with her mare face, she can come live at my house.

I tried to find some Gracie Mae pics, but I found I take pictures of her when she doesn't have the b!tch face on because those moments are rare, gotta document it...tee he


----------



## BarrelBunny

Found another! :lol: My horses (who are both used to this) are very unimpressed.. the other two are my mom's.


----------



## FlyGap

Hahaha!!! ^^ that's a classic!
Yours too Angie!! Very clear who's the mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Not mine but she lives here. Merit got kicked out with my girls this morning, he went to visit Cali at her fence line and well, you can see what she thought of him...


----------



## csimkunas6

Rodeo isnt a mare, but by this face you sure would have thought so!

Not impressed with pictures at all!


----------



## LeafOnTheWind

More of a dorky face then a mare face :lol: I will have to sort through my picture later and see if I have any grumpy ones. Shouldn't be too hard to find since my mare is so grumpy!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

First of all, I love this idea! Second, does a jenny count? I don't have a mare but do have a jenny who sometimes isn't shy about letting me know that she is very annoyed with me!
"Seriously, more pictures?!"








"Hello! I'm waiting for you to come give me attention!"








"Do you really have to keep taking pictures?"








Dixie may be very open about her feelings but I couldn't imagine life without her!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Leigh I saw you were reading this thread and was hoping for longear pics! Dixie is just way too cute even when grumpy.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Leigh I saw you were reading this thread and was hoping for longear pics! Dixie is just way too cute even when grumpy.


I just found it and had to look for some of Dixie! I think she is cute no matter how she looks but then again I'm partial.


----------



## Samstead

Raine is upset because I didn't have food and it was close to breakfast, I disappointed her....


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

OK, so Apache not be a jenny or a mare but he has learned 'the face' from Dixie!









He doesn't often show it but when he does there is a lot of attitude that comes with it!


----------



## FlyGap

Oh funny! She has a lopsided glare! Cause she ain't quite a mare! They are both too cute trying to be angry!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady

My late Cheyanne.....she was a crazy nut alpha mare.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

FlyGap said:


> Oh funny! She has a lopsided glare! Cause she ain't quite a mare! They are both too cute trying to be angry!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hehe! I never noticed that she does look a little lopsided!


----------



## Poseidon

PaintHorseMares said:


> This is our lead, finished penner, "Angel" and her "What do I have to do now?" look. She has the most laid back disposition I've ever seen, but the stare of a fairly unusual 2 blue eyed bay tobiano Paint freaks a lot of folks out....


Not sure if you'll come back to this thread, but tobiano does not cause blue eyes. I can tell you buy looking at that picture that she most likely also carries frame (the OLWS gene) and sabino. Frame is what's causing the blue eyes.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Ok, here's a better one of Caly making her nasty mare face at poor little Rebel. I'll have to bring my camera to the barn to get clearer pics... these are all taken by my phone, and therefore aren't the best.


----------



## Golden Horse

Bwahahaha, that is a good face Caly


----------



## kassierae

My girls have PERFECTED the mare stink eye. Apologies if the pics are huge, I'm on my phone.









Shetland mare face









Annie mare face









More Annie...









Even more of her highness queen grouchypants.









Sahara, my grandmother's mini mare face.









And even though he's not a mare, this is Choppers attempt at a mare face. He's not very convincing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeafOnTheWind

This is my mares "neutral" face  I was sitting up above her on the arena rail and she wanted treats so she was doing spanish walk.








Haha Savannah telling me to stop taking pictures of spiderwebs and GIVE TREATS!!


----------



## Reno Bay

Reno's attempt at a mare face...sorry, baby, having no balls doesn't necessarily make you a mare.









And Quita with her hard-to-see mare face. "ARGH. This foal!"


----------



## FlyGap

Kassie, Annie looks like boss hog! The first one of her is terrifying!
"My tree stupid, MY TREE!!!"


----------



## kassierae

There is no doubt about it, she's boss. She used to get really nasty, too. Now in her old age she's a little more passive, but not a whole lot lol. She *allows* Chopper to take HER hay pile because well, she didn't want *that* one anyway. She's queen bee, and she knows it. That first one was the first day my girls and Chopper were ever turned put together. I got some nice pics lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I've found more mare glares! >

'Not impressed with my hairdo mom. NOT IMPRESSED.'

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This is a half mare glare xD she was ready to give me one if there were no treats in my hand, but had her other ear perked just in case I did have one.










'What do you mean she's going to put something in my MOUTH? O_O'










Our mini mule Tempest already perfecting her mare glare as a 3 month old. 'NOTOUCHME'









Our gelded donkey James happens to live with a bunch of mares so unfortunately he's worked up a pretty nasty 'man-mare glare'

'See what I have to deal with? I am not paid enough AT ALL >.>'









"No. I am not setting one hoof on that board. It will swallow my leg whole.'











Then theres Xcia, our arabian mare. She's a great lesson horse but she's got quite the nasty face going when a kid asks her to do something incorrectly xD 

'NO you childl! That is not how we trot'










she even has the squinted eyes down in this one!

















'


----------



## Tazzie

What a fun thread idea!

This was Izzie last winter (it was an awful, rainy winter), and she didn't want to be woken up









What do you want









Why must you put these stupid things on me (also from last year)









And my favorite: Ok, you are done taking pictures NOW


----------



## WalnutPixie

Diamond has an excellent 'poutey' face. She's not particularly high in the pecking order, with the horses in the pasture or with me, but she feels that somehow she had ought to be lead mare anyway. So she doesn't quite manage an evil mare glare (with the exception of when I touch her flank when she's in heat. Watch out!) but instead makes this intensely disgruntled pouting face approximation pretty much constantly. 

This is the only picture I have right now. I had the audacity to make her stand for half an hour while I brushed her tail! :O


----------



## BossHoss

She was pretty tolerant..... but the dirty looks were inevitable. lol


----------



## LeafOnTheWind

WalnutPixie said:


> Diamond has an excellent 'poutey' face. She's not particularly high in the pecking order, with the horses in the pasture or with me, but she feels that somehow she had ought to be lead mare anyway. So she doesn't quite manage an evil mare glare (with the exception of when I touch her flank when she's in heat. Watch out!) but instead makes this intensely disgruntled pouting face approximation pretty much constantly.
> 
> This is the only picture I have right now. I had the audacity to make her stand for half an hour while I brushed her tail! :O


She looks a LOT like a filly I sold awhile ago. Does she happen to have a seahorse shaped face marking???


----------



## Ellipsis

Oh I so love mares!!! Haha


----------



## AngieLee

My friend has one of the b*tchest mares I have ever met. That being said she is a great mare to ride, and is very patient etc (my friend has her riding me every so often to help re-build up my confidence) 

But as much as we love her, shes still a b*tch haha

Here is a video of my friend jumping bareback on her, and im standing by the wall in our indoor arena. Watch for the face she makes when they go past me haha!


----------



## WalnutPixie

^^ That is hilarious! What a grouch! :lol:


----------



## Janna

Well... He's actually a gelding.


----------



## Nightside

Here is a pregnant mare glare for you! How dare I stop.brushing miss Tica!










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

So today I went to my grandparent's to just hang around with them and I played with Maggie for a little while... she hates the goat.  

Maggie hates the goat. - YouTube


----------



## jaydee

I hate you you b***h
Well I hate you more
Actually they are best buddies and have never even tried to kick or bite each other


----------



## smguidotti

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CLaPorte432

DrumRunner said:


> So today I went to my grandparent's to just hang around with them and I played with Maggie for a little while... she hates the goat.
> 
> Maggie hates the goat. - YouTube


HaHaHa, thats funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

All right, more nasty girl photos. I swear she's just EVIL!

When you aren't looking I will DESTROY YOU. MAN EATER!









Get out of my face lady.









This IS me being sweet.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

oh my flygap she really is just a bundle of sweetness isn't she? i got pictures of modello getting mad at me because i wouldn't let her bite me. now i just need to upload them.


----------



## Prinella

I love the glarey babies!!!


----------



## BBBCrone

FlyGap said:


> All right, more nasty girl photos. I swear she's just EVIL!
> 
> When you aren't looking I will DESTROY YOU. MAN EATER!


Oh my goodness. This is the win. That does look like some red-headed evilness there LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Awww Dash, I love your witchy little face. It has to be a redhead thing! My boss mare is a sorrel and that face is eerily familiar...usually directed at Woodstock who is too thick headed to realize that after several years of her telling him off she still doesn't want to be his friend. She doesn't want to be anyone's friend really except for my kiddo (she'd follow M to the ends of the earth) and anyone with a feed bucket.


----------



## Iseul

Ohh, Ill have to get some of ST's mare face..along with Ace's man-mare glare and Rose's. Ace is very good at being a mare, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Yep red headed wanna be devil! But the funniest part is she's mad because Cowboy was getting all up in my business and she wasn't getting the attention!

M is that Jana? Must have a combo shot of the two!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yep. Jana is boss hog here. I will see if I can catch knothead annoying her later and get a pic.


----------



## DrumRunner

lol Poor knothead, he doesn't deserve such inhumane treatment!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

He's so abused AND malnourished. Would you quit griping about it and come rescue him already?!?! :rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol I just enjoy picking at you about him, I'll rescue him when I come visit.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

You might need to borrow big Wilson from Cowchick to fit him in :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

LOL I think we need pictures of his fatness. :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I would have to hide in shame. :lol: He is such a ridiculously easy keeper. A good friend of mine asks me regularly when he's going to drop his twin grass babies...it's not getting any better either since I'm on the no fly list and can't ride. :-(


----------



## DrumRunner

Uh oh.. messaging you! I don't want to keep taking over the thread!


----------



## Poseidon

Someone else is developing her ****y face..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

^Somehow that's just not as believable as Abby is. Too much fluffy cuteness I think. Can't take her mare glare seriously lol.


----------



## Casey02

>


 nose and all geeze...



>


 well if that's not a photobomb I don't know what is!


----------



## Poseidon

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> ^Somehow that's just not as believable as Abby is. Too much fluffy cuteness I think. Can't take her mare glare seriously lol.


:lol: I can't either. She tried to do it today while tied up and was probably not impressed when myself and another lady both just told her she was being adorable. 

I'm hoping it passes..I have one crab *** horse and I just want a snuggly one!


----------



## Roperchick

Heres my hateful hags lol

Take another picture...i dare you








just wait till i get out of this place....
















let me out! ill eat your face!








go. away. now.


----------



## FlyGap

Roperchick said:


> Heres my hateful hags lol
> 
> 
> let me out! ill eat your face!
> View attachment 120904


Bah Ha Ha!!!!! That's the funniest thing EVER!


----------



## Roperchick

lol thanks! haha yeah that mare definitely has....personality (disorders haha) she cracks me up all the time

but shes also one of those...where the only real safe place is her back. shes PERFECT under saddle. but she will seriously try to eat your face if your on the ground with her.


----------



## Catpeedontherug

*mare face*

She detests the saddle blanket.


----------



## DrumRunner

^^^^ I LOVE your username! I die laughing whenever I read it.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Catpeedontherug said:


> She detests the saddle blanket.


WOW, now that's a mare glare! :lol:


----------



## alexis rose

Really?!


----------



## Nokotaheaven

They weren't glaring, but this is mother (left) and daughter (right). Cute eh?


----------



## muumi

This is not my horse, its a photograph taken by neon.tambourine, on flickr.

But what a mare glare!


----------



## Catpeedontherug

Lwhisperer said:


> WOW, now that's a mare glare! :lol:


pretty dramatic girl, huh.
If she even so much as sees the saddle pad, she's ****ed!!!
She'll bite anything in her path.
A few weeks ago, she bit and destroyed the pumpkin....over the saddle pad!.
Can you say 'Anger Management Class'. lol

Nicest mare in my life~ just don't show her a pad.


----------



## Lwhisperer

That's hilarious. I had a Paint mare at the summer camp where I used to work... Had the worst case of saddle grumps I ever saw. She wasn't pained by her saddle, and it was HER saddle that had been fit specifically for her, but every time that thing came near her back she'd pin her ears and start biting whatever was in front of her. As soon as it was cinched up though, she'd be fine. Your girly's face reminds me a lot of her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Caught a quick one with my phone of the evil old redhead. Jana doesn't like Woodstock. His dumb butt still hasn't figured it out. He never pushes it too far to where she actually does something about it but he's darn good at annoying the hell out of her. :lol:


----------



## WalnutPixie

^^ Whoa! I wouldn't want to be in Woodstock's shoes when she's around!

Every one of these pictures have been hilarious. The stuff of nightmares, surely. I wish I had pictures to share of the really crazy boss mares I have known. I remember that one time, when I was a young'un, I snuck into Diamond's momma's stall a few days before Diamond was born. I rubbed her tummy and when I looked up she was flashing me a look of such pure and intense hatred that it was burned permanently into my memory. I don't know what her problem was! Perhaps it was something about being a maiden mare with an alien in her stomach that set her off.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

WalnutPixie said:


> ^^ Whoa! I wouldn't want to be in Woodstock's shoes when she's around!


Lol. She's got a fantastic bluff. She's been perfecting it for 26 years. Love that old lady. My hubby affectionately calls her Boss Hog. :lol:


----------



## JustWingIt

My guy has quite a range of expressions:

Yeah. I like mud. Get over it.








Yeah. I got fourth place. I'm boss. Get over it. 








OHEMGEE YOUR TAKING A PICTURE?!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

I think Ms Maditude wins (thats her registered name) LOL


----------



## goeventing

this is the most my mare ever glares!


----------



## Canuck

She was not thrilled with her new pasture buddy...


----------



## Casey02

^^ Pouty lip too!


----------



## jaydee

I bet most of these mares are as harmless as my one is - I wonder how many people wouldn't know the bluff thing and over react?
Oh that horse is aggressive and needs sorting out


----------



## Iseul

Here's STs mare glare. She was ****ed I left her tied up instead of putting her back in the field..and then she stood at the gate until I left lol









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug

jaydee said:


> I bet most of these mares are as harmless as my one is - I wonder how many people wouldn't know the bluff thing and over react?
> Oh that horse is aggressive and needs sorting out


My mare's glare did turn aggressive just this week!
She started nipping during the glare.

She's somewhat new to me, so when I saw the glare I wasn't too worried. I thought, she can give me an ugly face, just can't act on it...then, she acted on it.


----------



## WesternRider88

This was Duke my gelding RIP


----------



## Canterklutz

Ya I used to have a pretty typical redhead mare. 














The dog got out of the way in time.


----------



## alexis rose

Here is Phar Lap's mare glare. He learns this from his mom.


----------



## Catpeedontherug

Canterklutz said:


> Ya I used to have a pretty typical redhead mare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog got out of the way in time.


OMG!! Perfect timing on the photographer!


----------



## Canterklutz

Catpeedontherug said:


> OMG!! Perfect timing on the photographer!


Thanks. It was an accidental shot TBH. :wink:


----------



## flytobecat

I love it. I'll to get some pictures of my girls and post them.


----------



## Roperchick

jaydee said:


> I bet most of these mares are as harmless as my one is - I wonder how many people wouldn't know the bluff thing and over react?
> Oh that horse is aggressive and needs sorting out


 
well my mare (the sorrel in my pics) is just a bluffer. shes such a ham

but the appy mare is definitely NOT just a bluffer. she is EXTREMELY aggressive and only a few people (her owners, me and the other 3 horse handlers) can really get into her stall on a daily basis. the rest of the volunteers are terrified of her because she IS so aggressive.

she is much improved though from what she was before. she came from a very abusive past so its just taking awhile for her to really adjust and get over her behavioral problems.


----------



## Shoebox

Oh my goodness Clementine has the SULKIEST angry mare face ever. The day I brought her in and tacked her up (After leasing her, when she hadn't been ridden in who knows how long) and she knew she would have to do work. It's so sulky it makes me feel bad for her! (Exactly what she wants!)










And her "Okay seriously stop touching me. Why do I need to stand here like this?

View attachment 121787


----------



## Janna

Annoyed by that colt lol

























Yup that palomino is a mare


----------



## horsecrazygirl

she was mad because i wouldn't let her bite me.








really? you didn't bring me any treats.








she wasn't really glaring...that badly.


----------



## Tessa7707

Canterklutz said:


> Ya I used to have a pretty typical redhead mare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog got out of the way in time.


 BAHAHAHAA!!! Omg, that had me laughing so hard I had an asthma attack


----------



## Tessa7707

Screw you dog








Screw you too, tail


----------



## horsecrazygirl

she really didn't like the dog did she.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

horsecrazygirl said:


> she really didn't like the dog did she.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha no, hated him. Lol


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Although I only have geldings, they definitely can act like mares!
Bart AKA my grumpy old man (He passed away this summer) learned it years and years ago when he was pastured with a bunch of mares.
Dozer didn't start making his stink face until he started getting pastured with my dad's draft consistantly (I think Bart taught Doz the face in an attempt to send Yuri a message) haha


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl:another boy practising his Mare Glare, and so unexpected from Poncho.


----------



## MyHorsesGurl

My Mare EmmieLou, she is sooo mareish but I never have the camera/phone on me :-|


----------



## FlyGap

Tessa I busted a gut on yours!


----------



## kassierae

One of Annie from this morning. Chopper was behind me. She gets cranky at feeding time. And yes, she's filthy. She rolled in THE wettest, muddiest spot.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar

Oh, I've got mare looks...

The famous 'stinkeye' from our old lady, Dream



























Starlite:









Her snarl:









And when you wake her up from her nap...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

No i don't want to eat out of the bucket. hmph


----------



## Golden Horse

kassierae said:


> One of Annie from this morning. Chopper was behind me. She gets cranky at feeding time. And yes, she's filthy. She rolled in THE wettest, muddiest spot.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that is the full works there:lol:


----------



## kassierae

Yeah. She's awesome at being dirty. And she was still wet so I couldn't even brush her. This was two seconds later:









Oh you have cookies? Let me play nice for a half a second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose

Annie cracks me up! :lol:


----------



## CattieD

This is Hollica my breaker... she got sick of me taking photo's and decided to give me "the look" must say she only reserve this for the other horses that she believes are below her..... hmmmmmm


----------



## CattieD

sorry for the bad quality there off my phone and its a cheap crappy thing with a bad camera


----------



## ilikehorses2

ooohhh no the evil glares!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

*wonders if she should admit that the worst mare glare of the residents here comes from herself* 

This thread is so fun. Love them, as my kiddo would call the mares "those witchy poos" It is rather amusing, it's not uncommon to overhear her say "Missy Moo, you big ol' witchy poo" :lol:


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

Well, I thought since I had shared Dixie and Apache's mare glare that I should share Peanut's mare glare. This is from last and as soon as I took the hat out of my pocket, he gave me the "I know that are not going to put that on me!" look. He was a good sport and wore it for 5 seconds and said no more Santa hats!


----------



## bmm45bm

not our horses, this was one a trail ride while on vacation in the mountains one year, check out the little paint mare's "stink" eye


----------



## Gidget




----------



## beju22

gotta love em


----------



## tempest

I found Razz's mare glare! She isn't fond of one of the horses in the pasture. She apparently does have some of her mother in her. Her mom was one of the creators of the mare glare.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Leigh, I am almost positive that look says that Peanut wants to come live at my house


----------



## aldebono

kmdstar said:


> Oh, I've got mare looks...
> 
> The famous 'stinkeye' from our old lady, Dream


Looks like someone is about to get in trouble! The I noticed the other one doing the "I'm a BABY! Don't eat me!"


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

Here is my gelding's attempt at a mare scowl :lol:










He tries to be grumpy, but he is such a push over.

You should see our resident "mare bear", Baby Girl. With a name like that, you know she's got an attitude. She is a very well mannered horse, but she is THE boss lady, hands down, end of story. She's a bridleless reining horse, does barrels on auto pilot, faster than a rocket, built like a tank! 

I'll try to get pictures of her soon, she is a gorgeous monster!


----------



## isiwizzy675

"Leave me alone!!"


----------



## isiwizzy675

QuietHeartHorses said:


> Here is my gelding's attempt at a mare scowl :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It would be a Gelding Glare ehh?


----------



## LovinMyRy

Tried to put a Christmas hat on Autumn yesterday and this is the face I got








Crazy toddlers are ok but not Christmas stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

well champ isnt a mare...but hes a former stallion and can i say VERY insulted that we would DARE take his cajones away!

so here is his old man glare

"my teef wheres my teef?!"








"why must i deal with you? like really?"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

How many of you mare owners have learned to grow your ears out and lay them flat on your neck when you get mad at a horse? LOL! My husband swears when I get ****y with one of the horses he sees my ears grow and then sees them lay flat back on my neck. I learned it from the girls.


----------



## Janna




----------



## soenjer55

FlyGap said:


> Show your EVIL MARE GLARES!
> I swear Dash is the sweetest, nicest riding, best on the ground to handle horse we have... BUT IF LOOKS COULD KILL! She always has her ears pinned, unless I rattle a gate or have a bucket in my hands! :lol:
> 
> :shock: Does she bite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then she had to add to it!


She reminds me A LOT of my sister's qh mare, who also has a horrible mare-itude! I've got to find some pictures of her mean face, haha!


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/268188_10200291547755658_464390617_n.jpg?dl=1

May not be evil but it looks like hes got something planned lol. Love all these pictures hahah it just shows how all horses are different haha.


----------



## Endiku

Hide your women and children, Tempest has been granted her mare-glare gift from the donkey (mule) gods!

Can they even get flatter?









And our mare Breezy Bay(Bree)'s reaction to being asked for lateral flexation.
'Like HECK I am!'









'Gosh danged girl is making me sweat my butt off out here >.< I'm SLIGHTLY DAMP under this saddle pad. This is abuse I tell you!'


----------



## egrogan

Hehehe...and if my (male) cat were a mare...


----------



## Fahntasia

Endiku said:


> Hide your women and children, Tempest has been granted her mare-glare gift from the donkey (mule) gods!
> 
> Can they even get flatter?


I looooove this pic!! And it needs a caption!!! *brain freezes....* can't for the life of me think one up.....a d o r a b l e!!!!









And this one made me squeeee inside lol!!!!


----------



## BlooBabe

kassierae said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is my favorite so far. She's looking like you offended her existence.

My gelding has a killer mare glare. People often assume he's a mare because if he's not looking extremely curious he looks wicked ****ed off.









"Take this damned blanket off me now!"









"I'm not eating it now but that doesn't mean I want your feet in my hay!"









"If you're not gone by the time I could to 3 I'm going to eat you."

He's got a very convincing mare face. He was the only boy in the barn for almost 6 years so it was only a matter of time before he picked up the mare habits.


----------



## soenjer55

Not a mare, but...


----------



## Dark Intentions

This is the only glaring picture of my mare (dark one) that I can find.>.>


----------



## BarrelBunny

Hahaha horses were all running around this morning.. can you spot the mare??








aaaand just for fun.. fftopic: My favorite picture of the whole morning! :lol:


----------



## kassierae

Barrel Bunny, the look was actually at my gelding standing behind me(do we see a trend here?) Lol most days she likes him. He's such a brat, always has to be near me. Not in my space, just near me. He follows me. Everywhere. Cute, but annoying at times. And when I go to visit her, he of course follows and she in turn gives him "the look" and walks away. Darn mares. She's always been a witch. Or, she'll be all flirty and lifting her tail and oh chopper come see me....then when he does, she gets angry and chases him away. He's always like O.O I DIDN'T DO IT I SWEAR.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

kassierae said:


> Barrel Bunny, the look was actually at my gelding standing behind me(do we see a trend here?) Lol most days she likes him. He's such a brat, always has to be near me. Not in my space, just near me. He follows me. Everywhere. Cute, but annoying at times. And when I go to visit her, he of course follows and she in turn gives him "the look" and walks away. Darn mares. She's always been a witch. Or, she'll be all flirty and lifting her tail and oh chopper come see me....then when he does, she gets angry and chases him away. He's always like O.O I DIDN'T DO IT I SWEAR.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I was talking about the picture I posted.. My mare was pinning her ears at my gelding.


----------



## AnnaLover

I'd say Juno has a pretty good glare he's working on.... for a yearling gelding!!








In his defense, he was protecting his sweet mama from the terrible Moose..








Yes, I did say _sweet_.








See?


----------



## PaintGirl7

I will have to hare Squaw's mare glare! I have one from our first show thats HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint

typical mare. pinning them ears and trying to eat cats and biting the air lol meet Fancy


----------



## kctop72

The Katy Glare.....Don't even think about it!


----------



## SunnyK01

A crabby Arabian makes for a pretty intense mare glare!


----------



## egrogan

Trouble4yaPaint said:


> typical mare. pinning them ears and trying to eat cats and biting the air lol meet Fancy


Love the kitty-eating picture, and the last one, ugh, she looks like she wants to kill someone!


----------



## aliliz

Ah, mares. Lizzie isn't too grumpy, but she has her moments, of course!

"Hurry up and feed me!"








Visiting her early in the morning... "What are _you_ doing here?"








"Put the camera away and give me my treat!"


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Awesome! 

This is my brother and sister a couple of years ago trying to get on this old pony mare Niga. The pony has been standing by the fence. Then she pulled a trick and a mare glare!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's a pic of "my" Bonnie looking thorughly ticked off cause she thought one of her former pasturemates was going to say hello to me first lol. :lol: Bonnie very rarely makes faces like this.


----------



## Casey02

^ Geeze squinty eyes and all!


----------



## KJsDustyDash

My mare Lexi has the best mare glare. So this mare glare thing is normal? I hadn't experienced the glare until I got Lexi. Glad to know this is normal-ish. lol


----------



## FlynnRider

http://i45.tinypic.com/30csxuo.jpg


----------



## Casey02

Your blanket looks darling on her!


----------



## Catpeedontherug

FlynnRider~ I LOVE your blanket!! I find most horse blankets to be downright tacky, but this one is adorable!!!
A friend of mine did a group order for blankets and I ended up with a purple paisley model. It's pretty ugly. And, I live on a busy road, so everyone can gasp when they drive by.


----------



## Rachel1786

This is a mild mare glare where Bella is concerned(you should see her face when Legacy gets near her!) she was giving dirty looks to the chicken who was too close lol


----------



## Janna

Pretty good for a 2 yr old


----------



## Janna




----------



## my2geldings

Oh man I need to come back to this thread! our mare has some very evil expressions...:lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*OK MR. This is MY photo shoot!*


----------



## bellagris

She really is a sweet mare...but she can pull a serious stink eye out when she wants to!

http://pbr1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee486/kstinson1/167198_10150145270592289_573882288_8036137_3043981_n.jpg

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Janna said:


>


"Get down here so I can hate you properly." :lol:

Seeing as I only have one gelding, and he has Appytude, I have plenty of glares. Just a matter of digging up the pictures without going overboard.  My gelding never actually gives me the stink eye, but other horses get it plenty.


----------



## Stichy

You want angry mare faces? Be prepared, lol!
Skittles, a lesson horse at my barn








Mikey, a lesson horse








More to come!


----------



## Tessa7707

ButtInTheDirt said:


> "Get down here so I can hate you properly." :lol:
> 
> Seeing as I only have one gelding, and he has Appytude, I have plenty of glares. Just a matter of digging up the pictures without going overboard.  My gelding never actually gives me the stink eye, but other horses get it plenty.


Hahahaha!!!! Mind if I meme that? Lol


----------



## LexusK

I get this look almost daily.

"I am not amused..." lol


----------



## LexusK

Sometimes she can be so photogenic :wink:


----------



## bellagris

kstinson said:


> She really is a sweet mare...but she can pull a serious stink eye out when she wants to!
> 
> http://pbr1230.photobucket.com/albu...0145270592289_573882288_8036137_3043981_n.jpg
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see this didnt work...oh well now I have a chance to post a few of her most flattering poses. 









a horse passes by -she will never kick under saddle butit they pass by its good to look tough 









The little black guy was a stud last year and he fancied her...she likes him no more this year 


from 









to that


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm so late to this thread but here I come now!

Selena is a pro at mare glares. She's 13.3 but she's the head bi-atch. I've had her out with a lot of horses and she has never been any less then dominant. She ran our entire drill pattern with her ears flat against her head, and she beats up on my team mates mare Destiny. Poor thing can't be tied anywhere near her. Selena won't kick but she'll pin her ears and nip, and that's enough for poor submissive Destiny to get terrified!

She's rude to her stall mates too.










She's rude to her trail buddies.










She's just rude in general :rofl:


----------



## LikeaTB

We had some pictures from the Advanced rider summer camp that I went to when we were doing the Jeffries (spelling) method, and as I was lying on the horse (Goldie)'s back, we got a lovely picture of her trying to bite the person holding her XP


----------



## LikeaTB

I got the best mare glare ever last week. I wish I had a phone/camera with me at the time! Every time I would walk in front of one horse, Ginger's, stall, she would pin her ears at me an tighten her lips. Every time.


----------



## 3PaintMares

Picture on the TOP is Gypsy getting mad at my Wife cause she's getting to close to me. Gypsy is like madly in love with me or something cause she wont let other horses come near me nor look at me. LOL and gets jealous of people too. I'm holding the bowl of sweet-feed for her, I have to hold the bowl or she wont eat it and walk away. Gypsy's a weird-o! LOL 
Picture on the BOTTOM is Gypsy getting made at the Mare in the stall simply cause she nickered at me. I was standing by the hay stack and she wanted me to give her some. Gypsy did not approve of such nickering!


----------



## PreciousPony

Two mare glares in one! But I have to say I think Precious (on the right) wins  
Thats my friend in the pic, not me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Honor is definitely perfecting her mare glare. It started early on. 

1 day old







1 week old







3 months - testing her luck with the boss. 







and just a couple days ago at 9 months telling off Merit.


----------



## AriatChick772

I've got it caught on video! 

I'm done walking circles, I'm DONE learning counter arcs, and mostly I'm DONE. BACKING. UP. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhww6iNKikk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans

Both mares and grumpy :lol:


----------



## Dreamerz612

"let's get on with the show, it is hot!"
the other "told you I didn't want to ride.."
and you can imagine the rest


----------



## rexing93

These pictures are adorable! ^.^


----------



## Nightside

Tica says -

"I'm pregnant and I hate everything!"









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeighAngel

My gelding's version of mare glare!









And Spooky giving the mare glare with action!!


----------



## WSArabians

Came across this photo of a filly I bred a few years ago, and thought of this thread. I interrupted her feeding. LOL


----------



## Nightside

WSArabians said:


> Came across this photo of a filly I bred a few years ago, and thought of this thread. I interrupted her feeding. LOL


LOL Mare Glare in training!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Nightside said:


> LOL Mare Glare in training!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looked like it!
She grew up into a very pleasant little mare for a young girl in 4-H.


----------



## Janna

If only you could see the little black ponys ears.... 
I can't blame him for that mare glare though lmfao 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

here is the mare I leased last year


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Kiera was *NOT AMUSED* by cross ties!


----------



## Country Woman

does not look very happy


----------



## mysolarflare

Chispa wears the mare face at the sight of a camera, or if u invade her personal space lol IE kisses hugs or any other such things. 

The pony runs the, huge 17 hh appendix mare in the background :lol: itsso funny


----------



## smrobs

Well, she's not technically a mare yet, but I finally do have a female horse that has more expression than a log LOL.


----------



## Roperchick

smrobs said:


> Well, she's not technically a mare yet, but I finally do have a female horse that has more expression than a log LOL.


Unsat mom! Unsat! Lol made glare is an understatement here lol


----------



## demonwolfmoon

smrobs said:


> Well, she's not technically a mare yet, but I finally do have a female horse that has more expression than a log LOL.


Wow, that blue eye definitely accentuates the "grouch" of that look.


----------



## LoveStory10

This is basically Loves face EVERY time we tack up :lol:








Irish's - "Yes my baby IS cute, now GO AWAY!" :lol:








Actually a colt, but I've never seen such a glare... Made me fear for my life :lol:








"What do YOU want??" :lol:








And not exactly a glare, more of a "Why do you people insist on photos??" :lol:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This is a friend of mines mare


----------



## soenjer55

mysolarflare said:


> Chispa wears the mare face at the sight of a camera, or if u invade her personal space lol IE kisses hugs or any other such things.
> 
> The pony runs the, huge 17 hh appendix mare in the background :lol: itsso funny


The last one wins, hands down...
"This puddle ain't big enough for the both of us"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Honey Boo Boo warning a chicken off of her grain.










I didn't get the camera out quick enough, she had just stomped her foot and kicked at another chicken..it was hilarious the way the bird flew up in the air and SQUAWK!


----------



## paintluver

Hahaha Talyn! That was the best expression ever!


----------



## egrogan

_Do I look like I want to go for a ride lady?!
_








http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums...2232984-5072-000005B7447FEB4C_zps4918e399.jpg


----------



## EquineBovine

Hehe lovely little evilies


----------



## LexusK

My mare demonstrating the "stay the heck away from me or I will step on you, boy!" glare


----------



## 3PaintMares

Here's another one of Gypsy's Mare Glare, She is no fan of any male horse and even less so when she's in heat. She's giving a gelding a reminder as to never so much look at her! After all she is the barn Princess.


----------



## EquineBovine

Freya's mare glare hehe









Pan trying to copy


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've splashed this about all over a bunch of other threads but it belongs on this one!

The Cow doesn't like her neighbour much...


----------



## Djinnjer

Found this one organizing photos.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, got this one quite a while back but....yeah...










And, anyone want to guess how she felt about her first dealings with the farrier....after dark....in the wind? LOL


----------



## PreciousPony

Ok... these are geldings... and they aren't my horses (though I did take the pictures)... but these are just too good not to share!







My favorite! The grey (Amos) is doing more an attack than a glare though lol



It all worked out in the end though 



And in this one, the bay actually was my old horse  I love how the paint's ears actually disappeared because he had them pinned so far back!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

PreciousPony said:


> And in this one, the bay actually was my old horse  I love how the paint's ears actually disappeared because he had them pinned so far back!


And the bay is looking at him like, "Really? Dude, you need to CHILL!"


----------



## Kayella

Oh goodness guys, I think Henny is getting so good at his stink face he can give a lot of these mares a run for their money. :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

PreciousPony said:


> Ok... these are geldings... and they aren't my horses (though I did take the pictures)... but these are just too good not to share!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s16.photobucket.com/user/HorseyPoo123/media/Lindseys Horses/Amos/January4236.jpg.html
> 
> http://s16.photobucket.com/user/HorseyPoo123/media/Lindseys Horses/Amos/January4227.jpg.html
> 
> My favorite! The grey (Amos) is doing more an attack than a glare though lol
> http://s16.photobucket.com/user/HorseyPoo123/media/Lindseys Horses/Amos/January4253.jpg.html
> 
> 
> It all worked out in the end though
> 
> 
> 
> http://s16.photobucket.com/user/HorseyPoo123/media/Tango/February 2 2008/February2115.jpg.html


 Awesome pics!


----------



## Iseul

Alahna just wants to be friends and Raina hates her, lol. The poor thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Wills at her beautiful best today.


----------



## FlyGap

Bipolar Red Head ALERT!!!

Ohhh, I'm so nice and purdy...


Here I come to say HI!!!


GRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why you make me walk so FAR!


----------



## flytobecat

I so luv this thread!


----------



## EquineBovine

nwaahhhh!


----------



## WSArabians

Had to share this one - He did not like dogs. Cats in the pasture? All good. Dogs? Nope.
LOL


----------



## Jennakaaate

If this isn't a photobomb, I don't know what is..This is Newt with his man-mare glare. ****ed off because I was giving Lakota all of my attention. xD


----------



## Tessa7707

Can you guess which one is the mare, and which is the gelding?
She hates him so much. Unless she's in heat, then she's infatuated with him like he's the hottest hunk of man horse on the planet. A week later she goes back to hating his guts.


----------



## stallion19

Lol the pore boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Directed at the other mare, just out of shot of the camera:

_I may look like I'm sleeping, but I can see you creeping up on this delightful muddle puddle I've claimed for myself, so you better back off.








_


----------



## Liver

Oh my gosh Pele, MOOOOOOOVE!


----------



## RhythmandRoses

Here is my grumpy old mare's stare...








"Stop taking pictures and let me eat this yummy grass!"


----------



## EquineBovine

You wouldn't want to meet most of these ladies in a dark alley that's for sure ;o)


----------



## tallygirl4

*"Give me the carrot and no one gets hurt"...*

"Give me the carrot and no one gets hurt"...
This is my mare's look when you are trying to keep her from eating something (grain, hay, treats). She does love her food :lol:
Sorry...I look horrible...just got done with a 2hr trail ride.:wink:


----------



## WSArabians

Caught this one of my lovely the other day. LOL


----------



## LeighLovesLongears

She can be so mareish!:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

LeighLovesLongears said:


> She can be so mareish!:lol:


Doesn't count. She's still really cute even when she's grumpy. :lol:


----------



## Honeysuga

Showing me what she thought of my pictures... lol


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

This isn't Princess' mean face.










THIS is her mean face










She doesn't glare, she gets right to the action.


----------



## aliliz

The old lady hates her next door neighbor :lol: 
He gets down on his knees and steals Lizzie's hay

















They both go at each other, but if they were in a paddock together, they would both hide!


----------



## Rodeo1998

This is her I hate you face......


----------



## GotDaWhip

My old lady's mare glare (I cut off the face on one.. but she was NOT happy either way )


----------



## GotDaWhip

AND my old pony's "touch me and you DIE" face


----------



## soenjer55

GotDaWhip said:


> My old lady's mare glare (I cut off the face on one.. but she was NOT happy either way )


She looks so much like my friend's appy mare, Rona- especially with that face, lol. I wish I had a picture of her!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Thought I should put an updated pic of Relana up... This is how she feels about almost every horse. :lol:


----------



## Wildfire89

My gelding did his first documented "mare glare" yesterday. He has been the "only child" since I got him in November of 2010 (he is boarded with other horses, but he was my only horse up until 10 days ago when I got Luka) and he likes it that way. He and Luka get along well, surprisingly, since they are both dominant horses. But yesterday Luka walked past us as I was giving Wildfire loves. He swung his head toward Luka and pinned his ears back as if he were saying "DON'T even THINK about coming by MY mommy. I was here first."


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Candy has the tiniest ears that go veeeery far forward and back. This is a close up of her mad face, actually the only one I have! 








And for reference this was her two seconds before.


----------



## amp23

I don't have a mare but I love this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Got a picture a friend took of me holding 2 of our guide horses at work! Guess which one is the mare


----------



## morganarab94

amp23 said:


> Got a picture a friend took of me holding 2 of our guide horses at work! Guess which one is the mare


Is that on the beach???


----------



## amp23

morganarab94 said:


> Is that on the beach???


Yes! I do trail rides through the marsh and onto the beach of Sea Island, Georgia  it's beautiful here!


----------



## morganarab94

amp23 said:


> Yes! I do trail rides through the marsh and onto the beach of Sea Island, Georgia  it's beautiful here!


 That is awesome! That'd be such an awesome job.


----------



## Moveurasets

Cocoa Isn't even 2 yet and she gave me this look after her bath brush and I think to many pictures lol.


----------



## EquineBovine

That's a 'Really mum? Like, REALLY? Was that bath totally necessary?' look hehe


----------



## Tessa7707

Oh you want summadiss!?

Didn't think so


----------



## Ladybug2001

Oh my! I wish I wasn't so picky on my pictures now! I never take a picture when my mares look so angry.

All three of them do it too! Especially my mini, she walks up to me all happily "Mommy! Mommy do you have a treat?" No? Ears back and she ain't to happy. Later coming up "Mommy! Mommy pet me! No, don't pet me!" Ears back. Make up your mind horse. xD


----------

